# visa categories for foreigners in Vietnam



## hientranvn (Dec 21, 2013)

Join circular No.04/2002/TTLT/BCA-BNG issued by the Diplomatic and Police Security Ministry on January 29th 2002 on implementation instruction the circular No.21/2001/ND-CP issued by Ministry on May 28th 2001 on entry, exit and immigration of foreigners in Vietnam.


----------



## Angrlo (Jul 4, 2014)

If you want to apply for *Visa and Passport for Vietnam*. I am provide a cheapest and easy option for this. 
vietnam-evisa.org


----------

